# Pc slow after cleaning dust HELPPP PLEASE!!



## llalbertll (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi this is my first post. I have been up all night to find solutions to this problems and am very cranky right now lol.

System Info:
P4 3.0ghz 
512ram
64mb Maya Radeon Pro 9000
WINDOWS XP

What happened:
I was playing counter strike source and just shut down instantly after 20 or so in the game.
Knowing what the problem was(because it happens every 2-3 months), i got out my vaccum and started sucking all the dust in.
Fine...
I start up my pc and heck im stuck on the windows loading screen for a few mins which is very unusual and when the start music plays i realise its very crackly from the lag if you get me. ray: Takes a good 5 mins to go to desktop with everything loaded up. I test my pc again and start cs. Whatdayano the crackly lagg hits me every time i shoot a gun(so i think mabye i messed up my integrated sound card) but after a minute everything is smooth as silk as it should be.

I exit CS and play movies and its very choppy. 
I shut down errythang open my pc figure out how to undo heatsink and clean everything.. (little did i know that i had to apply thermal grease every time i remove heatsink until i found out very recently) also my ****ty graphics card which always makes a racket i decieded to do the same procedure. i snap both wires during the process and now have no fan for my GPU. I turn on the pc and now it is in the same crackly situation. 

i dled a program called speedfan and 
temp 1: 36c 
temp 2: 78c 
temp 3:-47c.
next to the temp 2 its got a flame sign which prolly means its overheating?

OVERVIEW: i am running without a fan for my gpu. pc is laggier than before but the same level of lagginess as when my pc shut by itself b/c of overheat when it had a fan. 

Thanks alot in advance


----------



## M3guy (Nov 19, 2008)

To Quote Jeff from Grandmas Boy "your ****s weak, ****s weak, your ****s wizzeak". That being said Make sure you have downloaded the latest version of directX It's like 9.0c or something as opposed .... Oh they even have a DX10 already well make sure You at least have the newest 9 version. My comp shat itself like that when I tried to play source with the wrong DX.


----------

